# Bikebrille mit automatischer Tönung?



## Vogelsberger (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,gibt es eigentlich eine Bikebrille mit automatischer Gläsertönung wie bei Otpikerbrillen?

Wenn ja was kostet die ca.?

Bin zwar normalerweise beim Autofahren gezwungener Brillenträger aber wegen 0,5 Dioptrinen und 1,5 brauch ich auf dem Bike nicht auchnoch eine spezielle optiker Bike Brille,dafür ist meine Fehlsichtigkeit zu schwach.


wisst ihr was?


----------



## CassandraComplx (10. Mai 2007)

such mal hier nach *specialized chicane*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MauerGalse (10. Mai 2007)

Einige Brillen von Alpina haben Varioflex-Gläser



> Ihr grösster Vorteil ist die automatische Anpassung der Scheibenfarbe.
> Verdunkelt sich der Himmel oder es wird eine Waldpassage durchfahren,
> dann reagieren die Varioflex-Scheiben innerhalb von ca. 7 Sekunden.
> Die Scheibe wird heller beim anschliessenden Sonnenschein
> dunkelt sie wieder in der selben Zeit ab.



zB die Twist Three und die Guard 40


----------



## gummikuh (11. Mai 2007)

MauerGalse schrieb:


> Einige Brillen von Alpina haben Varioflex-Gläser
> 
> 
> 
> zB die Twist Three und die Guard 40



... 7 Sekunden die über "Fallen" oder "Nichtfallen" entscheiden können! Das ist def. zu lange. Jeder von uns kennt doch gerade im Sommer das Problem, dass die Kontrastverhältnisse gerade im Wald eher schlecht sind. Da bin ich froh, dass ich überhaupt in den ersten Sekunden was sehe. Bei normalen Brillen mit entsprechenden Tönungen hat das Auge sich im Vorfeld schon daran gewöhnt und gleicht letztlich nur dann aus wenn nötig - und das auch in Sekundenbruchteilen! Jetzt stell Dir mal das Chaos vor, was Du Deinen Augen hinsichtlich Kontrastwahrnehmung antust!

Also unter uns, ich halte da nichts von! Meine zwei Kumpels - die sich solche Brillen gegönnt haben - sehen das mittlerweile ähnlich.

Ansosnten frag doch mal Deinen Augenarzt oder Optiker Deines Vertrauens.

lg
hans-peter


----------



## Dreegmoggl (11. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mir heute die "uvex airwing vario" bei Stadler geholt. Gibt es zur Zeit fÃ¼r 29,99 â¬.. Falls das mit der TÃ¶nung doch nicht so funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle, ist wenigstens nicht so viel Kohle kaputt.


----------



## D.S. (11. Mai 2007)

gummikuh schrieb:


> Also unter uns, ich halte da nichts von! Meine zwei Kumpels - die sich solche Brillen gegönnt haben - sehen das mittlerweile ähnlich.


Ich würde meine Chicane nicht mehr hergeben. Komme damit super zurecht und finde auch nicht das sie zu langsam abdunkelt bzw. aufhellt. Richtig nervig fand ich es alledings vorher mit (permanent) dunklen Gläsern aus der grellen Sonne in dichten Wald zu fahren. Das war Blindflug pur... Seit der Chicane ist das Geschichte.

BTW: Ich suche noch eine Brille mit WIRKLICH klaren Gläsern für Nachts. Die meisten klaren sind ja immer noch etwas getönt. Wenn da einer nen Tip hat...


----------



## raccoon78 (11. Mai 2007)

gummikuh schrieb:


> ... 7 Sekunden die über "Fallen" oder "Nichtfallen" entscheiden können! Das ist def. zu lange. Jeder von uns kennt doch gerade im Sommer das Problem, dass die Kontrastverhältnisse gerade im Wald eher schlecht sind. Da bin ich froh, dass ich überhaupt in den ersten Sekunden was sehe. Bei normalen Brillen mit entsprechenden Tönungen hat das Auge sich im Vorfeld schon daran gewöhnt und gleicht letztlich nur dann aus wenn nötig - und das auch in Sekundenbruchteilen! Jetzt stell Dir mal das Chaos vor, was Du Deinen Augen hinsichtlich Kontrastwahrnehmung antust!



Ich (seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer ebensolchen Alpina Twist ) denke, daß man schneller wie eben diese 7 sek. wohl kaum hinbekommt und mir ist es allemal lieber den kurzen Übergang zu haben wie mit getönten Gläsern im "dunklen" Wald auf einmal "umnachtet" zu werden. Es ist ja auch so, daß die Brille ja sofort mit tönen anfängt, es dauert halt nur 7 sek. bis der Prozess komplett abgeschlossen ist, insofern ist der Übergang auch nicht so hart. Btw. die Kontraste von der Brille sind der Hammer.


----------



## Dinsdale (12. Mai 2007)

Brillen mit automatischer Tönung haben nicht den Zweck, Licht-Schatten-Wechsel im Wald auszugleichen. Das geht viel zu schnell, das kann keine Brille, bzw. solche Gläser gibt es gar nicht. Das Auge ist sowieso immer schneller, die Brille hinkt hinterher und deshalb kann es da auch kein Chaos geben. Diese Gläser können eine richtige Sonnenbrille meist nicht ersetzen, weil sie nicht ganz so weit abdunkeln wie eine Sonnenbrille. Sie sind aber eine Alternative bei wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen über den Tag.


----------



## yellow_ö (12. Mai 2007)

das Problem, selbst mit den neuesten und wirklich schnell tönenden Gläsern, ist nicht das abdunkeln --> das kann, wie oben getippt, das Auge um WELTEN besser.
Wieder aufhellen, da ist es schlecht und die Brillen gleich schlecht, wie phototrope schon bisher.

PS: beim Biken immer nur normale Lesetönung (=1-3 % braun), also ein ganz normales Glas (Kunststoff, entspiegelt, Härtung), rein in eine eng anliegende Fassung (am besten einer Sonnenbrille)


----------



## Metty (12. Mai 2007)

ich hab mir vor ein paar tagen auch die chicane von specialized zugelegt. bis jetzt kann ich mich noch absolut nicht beschweren.

Kostenpunkt 110â¬

GruÃ


----------



## 190106 (13. Mai 2007)

Hi

@ Vogelsberger:
schau doch mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234199 
Das Thema wurde recht ausgiebig diskutiert.

Gruß
190106


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulam Strand (13. Mai 2007)

Also ich habe seit 1 Jahr eine Brille, die sich selbst tönt. Mit Gläsern (entspiegelt, gehärtet usw.) von Transitions der neusten Generation. Kostenpunkt 500 Euro.

Ist zwar keine Radbrille, aber trotzdem kann ich ja was zu den Gläsern schreiben.

Dazu folgendes:
Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Kaum gehe ich ins Freie und die Sonne scheint stark, merke ich, wie sich die Gläser anfangen zu tönen. Das geht echt ziemlich schnell. Wenn ich dann in in einen etwas dunkleren Wald fahre, sehe ich trotzdem im ersten Moment genügend, da es ja nicht von einer Sekunde auf die andere stockfinster wird. Die Gläser ändern ihre Tönung relativ schnell. Tönen geht superschnell und Abtönen dauert von gaaaanz dunkel auf komplett hell, gestoppte 2 Minuten und 38 Sekunden.

Dazu muss ich jetzt noch sagen, dass es einem schon bei schätzungsweise 50-prozentiger Tönung nicht mehr auffällt, wenn die Brille getönt ist. Alles ist also so "hell", dass man problemlos radfahren kann...

Die Gläser werden übrigens richtig schön dunkel. Hatte die Brille zum Snowboarden auf und konnte problemlos Richtung Himmel schauen, ohne das die Augen getränt haben. Man muss dazu sagen, dass die Brille mit zunehmender Kälte ein klein wenig dunkler wird...

Wie gesagt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Gläsern und kann sie nur empfehlen.
Der Preis ist zwar recht heftig, aber wer lichtempfindliche Augen hat, wird eine solche Brille nie wieder hergeben wollen.


----------



## yellow_ö (13. Mai 2007)

> Abtönen dauert von gaaaanz dunkel auf komplett hell, gestoppte 2 Minuten und 38 Sekunden.


geht das schon so schnell?
Damit fällt die schlechte Erfahrung mit meiner (ein paar Jahre alten) phototropen weg. Bei der sind das mehrere Stunden (abgedunkelte Brille in schwarzes Stoffetui und dieses in eine Schreibtischlade).

Nur preislich a bissi happig, ich hatte dann nicht mehr als für eine normale optische Brille bezahlt.


----------



## Leinetiger (13. Mai 2007)

ich habe mir jetzt die guard 40 gekauft. gabs bei karstadt für 20 euro im angebot, doch ich merke gar nicht das sich die scheiben verdunkeln oder nicht? eigentlich sind sie immer gleich dunkel


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (13. Mai 2007)

das ist ja das gute daran, man merkt es beim fahren nicht


----------



## mystical_meo (13. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich nutze seit ca. 2 Monaten eine Oakley MONSTER DOG DARK AMBER allerdings mit Brown Transitions Gläsern. (Händler war so nett und tauschte mir die Gläser)

Die Gläser dunkeln automatisch ab und haben eine Blickwinkeloptimierung.
Reaktionszeit ist sehr gering und beschleunigte sich nach häufigerem tragen max. 2-3sek). Vorteil generell, die Durchsichtinentsität bleibt stets gleich, ob helle oder dunkle Umgebung. Somit bleiben Überraschungsmomente völlig aus  

Sieht verdammt edel aus und macht echt was her. Kann sie nur empfehlen. 

Greets MeO

PS.: Für mich zwar kein Problem, aber für viele ein kleines Manko, sieh hält den größten Teil, dennoch nicht jedes Lüftchen von den Augen fern


----------



## Bolzer1711 (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

fahre seit 2 Jahren die Chicane und bin absolut zufrieden..... zuvor war es immer ein Problem, hat man die hellen Gläser eingesetzt war die Sonne da, hat man sich für die getönten Gläsern entschieden, dann wars im Wald zu dunkel.

Das Problem gibt es nicht mehr, die Brille dunkelt recht schnell ab bzw. hellt genauso schnell wieder auf, so können sich auch die Augen gut darauf einstellen. Glaube nicht dass es ein Brille gibt, die sich auf das schnelle Abwechseln von Sonnen und Schatten im Wald einstellen kann, diese Reaktionen kann nicht einmal das menschliche Auge so schnell ausführen....

Ich bin die Chicane dieses Jahr im Winter sogar in der Nacht gefahren. Auch das ist kein Problem, das geht wirklich........ und ich habe keine 500 Lux-Lampe ;-)  

Grüße.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (13. Mai 2007)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Diese Gläser können eine richtige Sonnenbrille meist nicht ersetzen, weil sie nicht ganz so weit abdunkeln wie eine Sonnenbrille. Sie sind aber eine Alternative bei wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen über den Tag.



Hmm.. das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, die Specialized Chicane hat maximal eine Tönung von 75%. Ok, beim segelfliegen benutze ich 80%, aber mehr Tönung machen nur bei Gletscherbrillen Sinn.

Richtig ist allerdings, dass sich die Gläser nicht ganz aufhellen, minimal ca. 20%. Das in der Dämmerung/Nachts definitiv zu viel...


----------



## dueckr (13. Mai 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> ich habe mir jetzt die guard 40 gekauft. gabs bei karstadt für 20 euro im angebot, doch ich merke gar nicht das sich die scheiben verdunkeln oder nicht? eigentlich sind sie immer gleich dunkel



 

Bei der Guard 40 verändert sich auch nix! Lediglich bei der Twist von Alpina ändert sich die Tönung...


----------



## Paulam Strand (14. Mai 2007)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> geht das schon so schnell?
> Damit fällt die schlechte Erfahrung mit meiner (ein paar Jahre alten) phototropen weg. Bei der sind das mehrere Stunden (abgedunkelte Brille in schwarzes Stoffetui und dieses in eine Schreibtischlade).
> 
> Nur preislich a bissi happig, ich hatte dann nicht mehr als für eine normale optische Brille bezahlt.



Nee. Die neuen Gläser sind echt geil. Jeder optiker, der Transitions verkauft, hat so ne Brille mit 'nem Braunen und einem schrazen Glas. Damit kann man dann mal kurz raus vor den Laden gehen. Dann merkt man sofort, dass da richtig was abgeht. War völlig begeistert von der Schnelligkeit. Und ja, wie gesagt... abtönen geht heutzutage super schnell...

Also das gestell hat 150 Euro gekostet. Die restlichen 350 waren also für die beiden Gläser. Muss dazu sagen, dass irgendein Zylinder-Wert (hab nicht so die Ahnung davon) bei mir etwas höher ist. Darum waren die Gläser auch etwas teurer...


----------



## two wheels (14. Mai 2007)

Habe recht Sonnenempfindliche Augen und mit der Twist Three mit den orangen Gläsern hats mich sehr geblendet, die Augen fingen sofort an zu tränen.
Wie sieht das aus bei der Chicane?
Oder gibts noch ne andere Alternative für Leute mit empfindlichen Augen. Preislich etwa im Rahmen von Alpina/ Specialized?
Danke


----------



## Route66 (14. Mai 2007)

Hi,



two wheels schrieb:


> Habe recht Sonnenempfindliche Augen und mit der Twist Three mit den orangen Gläsern hats mich sehr geblendet, die Augen fingen sofort an zu tränen.
> Wie sieht das aus bei der Chicane?
> Oder gibts noch ne andere Alternative für Leute mit empfindlichen Augen. Preislich etwa im Rahmen von Alpina/ Specialized?
> Danke


mir gehts genauso.
Ich fahre jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr die Chicane und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Nicht ganz billig aber von der Funktion her top  
Probiere sie mal vor dem Laden aus.

Gruss


----------



## Metty (15. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Habe recht Sonnenempfindliche Augen und mit der Twist Three mit den orangen Gläsern hats mich sehr geblendet, die Augen fingen sofort an zu tränen.
> Wie sieht das aus bei der Chicane?
> Oder gibts noch ne andere Alternative für Leute mit empfindlichen Augen. Preislich etwa im Rahmen von Alpina/ Specialized?
> Danke



ich bin da absolut zufrieden. wenn es bewölkt ist kannst du super fahren und siehst noch alles vernünftig und wenn die sonne richtig scheint wirst du nicht geblendet. nachts fahre ich wenn überhaupt nur sehr kurze strecken, von daher irrelevant für mich. es gibt auch noch gläser für die straße, die sind dann rot und blenden stärker ab, vielleicht könnten die dich dann auch interessieren. 

ich kann specialized nur empfehlen. wie route66 schon sagte, einfach mal im laden ausprobieren. bei www.specialized.com kannst du nachschauen, wo der nächste laden für dich ist.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (15. Mai 2007)

dueckr schrieb:


> Bei der Guard 40 verändert sich auch nix! Lediglich bei der Twist von Alpina ändert sich die Tönung...


Richtig die Guard hat die Wechselgläser, außer der Twist hat noch die Swing 30/40 Variogläser.

Edit: Ich korroigiere mich, die Guard 20/40 hat sehrwohl die Varioflexgläser. Die Namensähnliche Tri Guard hat sie nicht. Also hat Leinetiger Recht.


----------



## two wheels (15. Mai 2007)

@metty, route 66

Danke vielmals für eure Erfahrungsbericht!

Ich hab gleich bei mir in der Nähe den Velo+ und die haben die Specialized! 
Habe die schonmal probiert, aber fand sie nicht ganz so bequem wie die Alpina. Aber lieber ein bisschen unbequem als tränende Augen. Werde also nochmals vorbei gehen uns wenns einigermassen passt, nehme ich die...
werde wieder berichten.


----------



## D.S. (15. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Habe die schonmal probiert, aber fand sie nicht ganz so bequem wie die Alpina.


Es gibt ja noch mehr Modelle von Specialized ausser der Chicane. Vielleicht passt da ja eine besser


----------



## two wheels (15. Mai 2007)

D.S. schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch mehr Modelle von Specialized ausser der Chicane. Vielleicht passt da ja eine besser



Ja klar!  Ich will aber eine Brille mit selbsttönenden Gläsern, sonst kann ich ja gleich meine aktuelle (Alpina) behalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S. (15. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Ja klar!  Ich will aber eine Brille mit selbsttönenden Gläsern, sonst kann ich ja gleich meine aktuelle (Alpina) behalten!


Ich meinte ja auch: Es gibt ja noch mehr Modelle von Specialized mit selbsttönenden Gläsern ausser der Chicane. Vielleicht passt da ja eine besser


----------



## supiboy (15. Mai 2007)

also ich benutze "The North Face Ultra Pack " mit Photocromic-Scheibe und bin voll zufrieden...ich glaube der Preis lag bei rund 200.


----------



## two wheels (15. Mai 2007)

D.S. schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch: Es gibt ja noch mehr Modelle von Specialized mit selbsttönenden Gläsern ausser der Chicane. Vielleicht passt da ja eine besser



Ok  Werd mich mal umschauen! danke


----------



## Dinsdale (15. Mai 2007)

Bei Alpina haben die Twist, die Process und die Guard Varioflex-Gläser. Wechselgläser hat die Tri-Guard. Meines Wissens tönen diese bis 65% ab.


----------



## dueckr (15. Mai 2007)

Rusher schrieb:


> Richtig die Guard hat die Wechselgläser, außer der Twist hat noch die Swing 30/40 Variogläser.
> 
> Edit: Ich korroigiere mich, die Guard 20/40 hat sehrwohl die Varioflexgläser. Die Namensähnliche Tri Guard hat sie nicht. Also hat Leinetiger Recht.



Interessant! Manchmal kommt es auf die Details an.


----------



## Leinetiger (15. Mai 2007)

Will ich doch meinen. Also ich merke es jetzt doch, das sich die tönung ändert... gerade wenn man in die SOnne schaut und in den nächsten moment wieder weg...
ich bin bisher total begeistert von der brille und für 20 euro war es ein richtiges schnäppchen...
doch das gestell ist sehr billig und macht keinen stabilen eindruck, aber das ist mir für den preis egal..


----------



## LZ_ (16. Mai 2007)

Rupp und Hubrach www.rh-brillenglas.de sind da die Technologieführer bei Sportbrillen. Selbstverständlich auch die selbsttönenden Gläser. Ich habe mir gerade in eine Cortina von Specialized meine Korrekturgläser in selbsttönend Einglasen lassen. Hat ein wenig gedauert da Protoypenfertigung vom Preis mal gar nicht die Rede...Aber das Ergebnis ist einfach nur genial. Endlich keinen Stress mehr mit Linsen beim Sport, und ich denke das wird ab sofort auch die Alltagsradbrille. Gar nicht zu denken bei mehrtägigen Unternehmungen abseits der Zivilisation. Die optimale Lösung schlechthin. In der Nacht bei Dunkelheit ein super entspiegeltes Glas ohne jegliche Spiegelungen, einzig beim Autofahren in der Sonne geht die Tönung nicht sehr weit da die Windschutzscheibe schon fast alles an UV wegfiltert. 
Dringend möchte ich jedem Besitzer solcher Glasarten abraten die getönte Brille ins Etui zu befördern da hierbei das GEL im Glas(eigentlich Kunststoff) stockt und somit die Brille Matsch ist....Sicherheitshalber bei Licht hell werden lassen und dann erst versorgen. Ah ja, wen es interessiert die genaue Bezeichnung der Glasart: Hellaplast SPORTS Trans. SB


robert


----------



## two wheels (16. Mai 2007)

So Leute!
War heute nochmals im Velo+ und hab mich dort mit den Brillen auseinandergesetzt.
Habe die Alpina Twist Three und die Specialized Chicane dann mal mit vor den Laden genommen und mal richtig in der Sonne getestet.
Zuerst war ich ja sehr skeptisch wegen der orangen Gläsern der Chicane, aber danach positiv überrascht. Die Gläser verfärben sich echt in Richtung braun und dunkeln wirklich ab, auch wenns seine Zeit dauert (ca 40-60 sek, würd ich schätzen). 
Die Alpina mit den grauen Gläsern jedoch blendete mich nach 2 min an der Sonne immer noch
Hab jetzt die Chaicane gekauft (ca 108 Euro/179 SFR -5%Rabatt) und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Heute Nachmittag folgt der Trail test...

Danke für eure Hilfe Leute...


----------



## mountainbike (16. Mai 2007)

hi bikefreunde!

ich hab seit 1,5 jahren die spezialized "singletrack" - ist ein wenig schmäler gebaut als die chicane und muss sagen - ich bin bestens zufrieden!

tolles sichtfeld, paßform ist gut und - keinen kratzer!

stand mal in einem test. die gläser werden im us-kampfhubschrauber "apache" auch verwendet!

grüsse aus franken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (16. Mai 2007)

@two wheels: Du hast keinen Fehlkauf vorgenommen! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## two wheels (16. Mai 2007)

@metty

danke

@all

Ja das hab ich auch gelesen, die Gläser wurde ursprünglich für die Armme entwickelt und irgendwas von Kugelsicher hab ich auch gelesen (würds aber nicht ausprobieren sind wahrscheinlich eher die fürs Militär gemeint).

Das Sichtfeld ist noch ein wenig Gewöhnungsbedürftig (Rahmen)


----------



## D.S. (16. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> und irgendwas von Kugelsicher hab ich auch gelesen


Für Kieselsteinbeschuss reicht es jedenfalls


----------



## two wheels (16. Mai 2007)

Hoffentlich 
Für Schlammbeschuss jedoch definitiv!
Was mich ein wenig enttäuschte, ist das die Brille schnell beschlägt! Kennt da wer en Trick dagegen?
Leider konnte ich den Sonnenschutz nicht testen auf der Tour, da es wieder mal geregnet hat. Im Wald und wenns bewölkt ist, ist die Brille super, extrem guter Kontrast, sehr gute Gläser. (sind ja auch noch nicht verkrazt )

Was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie kratzfest sind die Gläser?


----------



## flyingscot (16. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Hoffentlich
> Was mich ein wenig enttäuschte, ist das die Brille schnell beschlägt! Kennt da wer en Trick dagegen?


Das ist er einzige echte Nachteil der Chicane, den ich in den letzten 2 Jahren festgestellt habe. Die Beschlagneigung ist recht hoch. Also bei nassem Wetter im Regen langsam einen Anstieg hoch geht bei mir nicht. Durch die sehr enge Passform, das Schwitzen im Gesicht, der geringe Fahrtwind und die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit beschlägt die Brille dann immer. Wenn man einige Parameter ändert geht es besser, aber wie praktikabel das ist muss jeder selber sehen: Brille lockerer aufsetzen, weniger schwitzen, mehr Geschwindigkeit, weniger Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Etwas verzögert wird der Beschlageffekt durch Anti-Beschlagmittel. Irgendwann beschlägt sie aber trotzdem. Naja, ich habe so ein "Oma-Brillen-Band" und nehme die Brille bei solchen Situationen komplett ab (bzw. lasse sie am Band hängen).



> Was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie kratzfest sind die Gläser?



Auffällige Kratzer habe ich keine, verwende zum reinigen Holmenkol "No Fog" und ein Hardcase zur Aufbewahrung. Klappt gut. 

Ach ja: wenn es sehr kalt ist, kann es passieren, dass die Tönung "einfriert". Ist mir im Winter bei Schnee passiert (ca. -5 Grad). Die Tönung war wegen anfänglicher Sonne und dem Schnee auf Maximum. Und dort blieb sie.. aber diese Situation ist ja nun nicht die Regel... im Winter ist die Brille wegen des Beschlagproblem auch nicht optimal, dafür aber zwischen Frühling und Herbst meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar.


----------



## Metty (16. Mai 2007)

Das "Beschlagproblem" habe ich ebenfalls an Bergen. Ich zieh die Brille einfach etwas runter wie Flyingscot schon sagte. Das ist dann ja auch kein Problem, den Windschutz benötigst du zu dem Zeitpunkt ja nicht (und wenn doch beschlägt sie nicht^^). 

Zum Einfrieren: So Bikekrank, dass ich bei -5° fahren muss, bin ich nicht  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinsdale (16. Mai 2007)

Gegen das Beschlagen: Putzen mit Spucke oder mit einem speziellen Mittel, dass es für Schwimmbrillen zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## two wheels (17. Mai 2007)

Habs auch so gemacht, dass ich die Brille einfach ein wenig lockerer aufgesetzt hab, so à la Professor Auf diese Weise war sie nur noch an den Nasenbügeln leicht beschlagen. 
Naja, wenns weiter nichts ist und die Tönung immer schön funktioniert (bis -5 GradC ), kann ich gut damit leben!


----------



## mac-knife (19. Mai 2007)

Ich habe die Chicane beim Skilaufen angehabt und irgendwo auf 'ner Hütte verbaselt. - Heul!!! 

Da ich ein "Schwitzer" bin, war sie ruckzuck beschlagen, wenn ich mal stehen geblieben bin. Das störte... - sehr sogar!

Jetzt halte ich nach einem Ersatz Ausschau - die Alpina steht da ganz oben auf der Liste - ist halt noch eine gemäßigte Ausgabe. Dann gibts ja auch noch die "Specialized Half Time" als Alternative - kennt die jemand???? Was gibt es da zu berichten? Beschlägt die auch so sehr????

Von Oakley soll es jetzt auch eine mit Variogläsern geben - habe aber bis jetzt noch nichts darüber an weiteren Infos gefunden. - Kennt die Jemand?


----------



## Metty (19. Mai 2007)

Als ich mein Chicane gekauft hab, hat mir der Verkäufer auch die Oakley gezeigt. Die dunkelt wesentlich schneller und stärker ab. Optisch wars jetzt nicht so mein Fall und kostentechnisch hat sie auch mal eben 100 mehr gekostet als die Chicane, sprich 210.


----------



## mocroyam (19. Mai 2007)

kann man die Chicane auch mit Korrekturgläsern kombinieren? Oder gibt es eine andere selbsttönende Brille in die man Stärken einbauen kann? Weiss da jemand was?

Frank


----------



## two wheels (19. Mai 2007)

mocroyam schrieb:


> kann man die Chicane auch mit Korrekturgläsern kombinieren? Oder gibt es eine andere selbsttönende Brille in die man Stärken einbauen kann? Weiss da jemand was?
> 
> Frank



Adidas!


----------



## eiknujzzaj (20. Mai 2007)

Brauche selbst eine Korrekturbrille. Bin irgendwann auf Rodenstock gestossen. Die bieten spezielle Gläser für Bikebrillen (starke Krümmung der Gläser) komplett mit Gestell an.

Das ganze auch mit vario-tönenden Gläsern; ich glaube  so 20% - 80%. Fahre mit dieser Brille seit ca. 1 Jahr, und zwar ganzjährig: d.h. sowohl im Herbst/Winter im Schwarzwald als auch im Sommer in Süd-Frankreich.

Erfahrung: wirklich top! Kein Stress mehr mit Wechselscheiben!


----------



## McBike (21. Mai 2007)

ihr schreibt ja immer nur von alpina und spezialized.

ich habe am WE die Julbo Advance empfohlen bekommen
- Glas Zebra mit Stufe 2-4
- Glas ??? mti Stufe 3-4 und polarisierend.

hat die zufällig schon jemand und erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## gummikuh (21. Mai 2007)

eiknujzzaj schrieb:


> Brauche selbst eine Korrekturbrille. Bin irgendwann auf Rodenstock gestossen. Die bieten spezielle Gläser für Bikebrillen (starke Krümmung der Gläser) komplett mit Gestell an.
> 
> Das ganze auch mit vario-tönenden Gläsern; ich glaube  so 20% - 80%. Fahre mit dieser Brille seit ca. 1 Jahr, und zwar ganzjährig: d.h. sowohl im Herbst/Winter im Schwarzwald als auch im Sommer in Süd-Frankreich.
> 
> Erfahrung: wirklich top! Kein Stress mehr mit Wechselscheiben!



... und, nur mal so nebenbei - was hast Du denn für das Ding bezahlt?

Hatte mich auch dafür interessiert aber dann aufgrund der Preise (ca.  500) davon Abstand genommen.

lg


----------



## Hupert (21. Mai 2007)

dueckr schrieb:


> Bei der Guard 40 verändert sich auch nix! Lediglich bei der Twist von Alpina ändert sich die Tönung...



Und bei der Procezz... welche übrigens auch sehr schick ist und keine Riesenlöcher in die Geldbörse reißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poisson (22. Mai 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Und bei der Procezz... welche übrigens auch sehr schick ist und keine Riesenlöcher in die Geldbörse reißt.



Weißt du, ob man die auch nachts tragen kann, oder ist dafür die Tönung zu stark?


----------



## mac-knife (24. Mai 2007)

Poisson schrieb:


> Weißt du, ob man die auch nachts tragen kann, oder ist dafür die Tönung zu stark?



Ich habe mir die "Procezz" gerade mal im Netz angeschaut - die sieht ja wirklich fesch aus - gibts hier Jemanden mit Erfahrungen? Beschlägt die schnell??

Übrigens - ich habe mir interimsmässig jetzt mal die ATOMIC mit Wechselgläsern von Karstadt - momentan als Angebot 40,- Öcken - geholt - wegen spätabendlichen  Halbdunkelfahrens. Sehr empfehlenswert - beschlägt kaum. Ist auch prima zum Skifahren geeignet - speziell bei schlechten Wetter mit den gelben Gläsern > Kontraserhöhung. Die hatte ich gestern spät abends drin - man kommt sich doppelt so groß vor - sehr merkwürdig - aber Kontrastverstärkung wirklich überzeugend.

Beim Skilaufen hat meine vormalige Chicane jämmerlich versagt. Durch die Reflektion des Schnees haben sich die Gläser bis zu kräftigem Blau gefärbt - nix mehr mit Orange -


----------



## Poisson (24. Mai 2007)

mac-knife schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die "Procezz" gerade mal im Netz angeschaut - die sieht ja wirklich fesch aus - gibts hier Jemanden mit Erfahrungen? Beschlägt die schnell??
> 
> Übrigens - ich habe mir interimsmässig jetzt mal die ATOMIC mit Wechselgläsern von Karstadt - momentan als Angebot 40,- Öcken - geholt - wegen spätabendlichen  Halbdunkelfahrens. Sehr empfehlenswert - beschlägt kaum. Ist auch prima zum Skifahren geeignet - speziell bei schlechten Wetter mit den gelben Gläsern > Kontraserhöhung. Die hatte ich gestern spät abends drin - man kommt sich doppelt so groß vor - sehr merkwürdig - aber Kontrastverstärkung wirklich überzeugend.



Die gelben Gläser sind aber nachts schlechter, als klare?

Die Procezz gibt es nämlich auch mit gelben Varioflex Wechselgläsern.


----------



## McBike (2. Juni 2007)

Hi 

ich habe hier nun mal alle Modelle zusammengefasst, welche ich gefunden habe.

Specialized Chicane
Alpina mit Varioflex-Gläser
- Kosmic A8308.1.81 frame: light blue lens: VARIOFLEX black
- Airframe One A8307.1.25 frame: tin lens: VARIOFLEX orange
               A8175.5.31  frame: black lens: QUATTROFLEX rubyred
Uvex mit Varioflex-Gläser (tönen nur 38-54%) reicht das ?
Julbo Nomad/Advance Glas Zebra (tönt S2 - S4) 

Folgende Fragen:
in welchem Bereich (% oder S1..) tönen
1. Specialized
2. Alpina

stimmen die Werte für Uvex und Julbo ? Julbo würde mir immer noch am besten gefallen, wg. Polarisation und S2-S4. Uvex war preisl. interessant, allerdings ist mir S2 etwas zu wenig ?
Wie schaut das mit Alpina aus und kann mir einer den Unterschied Varioflex / Quattroflex erklären ?


----------



## two wheels (2. Juni 2007)

@poisson

Ich find gelbe Gläser in der Nacht besser als klare! Die gelben erhöhen die Kontraste und man sieht schärfer, meiner Meinung nach.
Bin eine Zeit lang täglich morgens im dunkeln zur Arbeit gefahren und hatte immer die gelben Gläser auf - Top!

@mcBike

die Alpina Twist three tönt in der S1 Klasse, für mich war das absolut ungenügend, auch wenn sie super passt! Habe jetzt die Chicane.

Heute habe ich gleich mal die Nachtsichtfähigkeit der Chicane getestet - naja, man nennt das Ding nicht umsonst Sonnenbrille  War nicht so der Bringer, aber hätte schlimmer sein können! Das nächste mal kommen wieder die gelben Gläser mit!


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2007)

wofür sind die unterschiedlichen glasfarben bei der procezz. 27.50 sind ja undschlagbar! aber warum orange blau oder schwarz? wo liegt der vorteil?


----------



## yellow_ö (3. Juni 2007)

Bin die letzten Wochen wegen der phototropen herumgelaufen und hab auch einiges getestet.
Spezi, Alpina und Oakley sind, verglichen mit echten Transitions (also optischen Verfärbegläsern) lächerlich dunkel wenn nicht in der Sonne, eher hell wenn in der Sonne und der Speed ist auch kein Vergleich. Wobei die Oakley-Gläser noch die besten sind, beinahe an den Transitions dran aber aufhellen dauert länger.

Hab jetzt einen Optiker gefunden, der behauptet dass die Transitions _für den Normalpreis_ auch in stärker gebogene Fassungen reingehen und werde dort diese Woche eine Bottle Cap abgeben. Bin schon gespannt, obs stimmt


----------



## McBike (3. Juni 2007)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> Bin die letzten Wochen wegen der phototropen herumgelaufen und hab auch einiges getestet.
> Spezi, Alpina und Oakley sind, verglichen mit echten Transitions (also optischen Verfärbegläsern) lächerlich dunkel wenn nicht in der Sonne, eher hell wenn in der Sonne und der Speed ist auch kein Vergleich. Wobei die Oakley-Gläser noch die besten sind, beinahe an den Transitions dran aber aufhellen dauert länger.
> 
> Hab jetzt einen Optiker gefunden, der behauptet dass die Transitions _für den Normalpreis_ auch in stärker gebogene Fassungen reingehen und werde dort diese Woche eine Bottle Cap abgeben. Bin schon gespannt, obs stimmt



was sind transitions, ist phototropen - Bottle Cap muß ne Fassung sein ???


----------



## mac-knife (6. Juni 2007)

Ich habe gestern die Procezz von Alpina bekommen - schönes Teil - aber leider viel zu schmal für meinen Charakterkopf - Schade! - Die Suche geht weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Juni 2007)

Habe heute die Alpina Twist Two schwarz (varioflex) bekommen. 

war bei der heutitgen Fahr (Strasse und etwas Wald) voll zufrieden

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## tobis24 (18. Juni 2007)

Hab mir heute ne Chicane geleistet. Hab dann gleich ne Tour durch die heimischen Wälder gemacht und war absolut begeistert von der Brille.


----------



## Metty (18. Juni 2007)

Das Beschlageverhalten ist auch echt das Einzige was man an der Brille bemäkeln kann.


----------



## MacMephisto (5. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mir heute auch eine Specialized Halftime gekauft. Werde sie gleich mal ausprobieren.
Bei HiBike im Laden gibts im Moment übrigens 20 % Rabatt auf alle Specialized Brillen...


----------



## Egika (5. Juli 2007)

Hab schon länger eine Rudy Project "Rydon".
Hierzu gibt es Wechselgläser in allen Farben.
Unter anderem Photochromic Gläser. Die sind dann auch gleichzeitig bruch- und kratzfest.
Ich find's toll. Man kann auch mit den Handschuhen dran reiben oder das Teil fallen lassen, ohne daß was passiert.
Und passen sich in der Tönung an.


----------



## c_w (5. Juli 2007)

mac-knife schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern die Procezz von Alpina bekommen - schönes Teil - aber leider viel zu schmal für meinen Charakterkopf - Schade! - Die Suche geht weiter ...



:-/
Hab die auch bestellt, hab auch nen ziemlich großen Schädel... mist!
Sag Bescheid, wenn du was passendes gefunden hast ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92192 (7. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mirdie Guard 20 von Alpina bei Actionsports gekauft. Scheint ein Auslaufmodell gewesen zu sein, jedenfalls sieht sie nicht genauso aus wie die aktuellen Modelle.

Laut Beschreibung passt sich die Tönung dem Umgebungslicht an. Ich kann davon aber nichts bemerken. Auch auf der Verpackung finde ich keine Hinweise auf Varioflex o.ä. (dort steht nur ceramic, sonst nichts weiter).

Also haben die sich vertan bei der Artikelbeschreibung? Weil in normalem Umgebungslicht ist sie mir viel zu dunkel.

edit: hier der Link: link


----------



## Deleted 92192 (8. Juli 2007)

.. hat keiner ne ahnung?


----------



## jasper (8. Juli 2007)

hi, ich hatte mal eine von briko. ich denke, die stellen noch welche her.


----------



## McBike (9. Juli 2007)

Hi
ich suche immer noch die Julbo - Instinct oder Race (mit Glas Zebra)
Hat da einer einen Tip bin bisher weder online noch beim Händler fündig geworden.


----------



## Bazzmonsta (9. Juli 2007)

Erster Treffer bei Google:
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...5604&GTID=bb01ee70b59bbff00fbda8f025d58d61a32

kann heute keiner mehr eine Suchmaschine bedienen???? 
Alex


----------



## McBike (9. Juli 2007)

Bazzmonsta schrieb:


> Erster Treffer bei Google:
> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...5604&GTID=bb01ee70b59bbff00fbda8f025d58d61a32
> 
> kann heute keiner mehr eine Suchmaschine bedienen????
> Alex


doch - ich vergaß leider zu schreiben, daß ich die in "silber" und dem orangenen (nicht grauen) Glas suche


----------



## yellow_ö (9. Juli 2007)

> Laut Beschreibung passt sich die Tönung dem Umgebungslicht an. Ich kann davon aber nichts bemerken.


nimm das Ding in die Sonne, lege einen Finger quer über das Glas und warte ne Minute.
Finger weg und Du solltest bei einer phototropen einen helleren Streifen sehen.

PS: phototrop = verfärbend.
Allerdings habe ich in den letzten Wochen, von den Gläsern von Oakley abgesehen, KEINE gesehen, die in "Farbumfang" (also hell <-> dunkel) oder Geschwindigkeit mit den optischen Verfärbungsgläsern (aktuell: TRANSITIONS V) auch nur annähernd mithalten kann.
Die so hochgelobte Specialized ist gerade hier lächerlich schlecht. Zu dunkel im aufgehellten Zustand, zu hell wenn abgedunkelt, Zeit auch nicht gut.

Nochmal: Brillenträger --> eine nette, gefallende Sonnenbrillenfassung suchen, beim Optiker dann die optischen Gläser reinmachen lassen. (ich hab eine Fives 3.0 in Kürze bei Fielmann).
Macht beinahe nur Rupp&Hubrach, dort kann man online checken, welche Fassungen möglich sind.


----------



## Deleted 92192 (9. Juli 2007)

Naja Actionsports hat mittlerweile die Beschreinung angepasst, ich werd sie wohl zurückschicken und hoffen dass ich nicht die Rücksendekosten übernehmen muss wegen falscher Beschreibung


----------



## Roitherkur (12. Juli 2007)

Hab gestern mal die Guard 40 ausprobiert und da dunkelt gar nix ab. Der Verkäufer meinte das gehört auch so, es passt sich bei höherer Sonneneinstrahlung lediglich der UV schutz an.

Also welche Brille dunkelt richtig ab?


----------



## dueckr (12. Juli 2007)

Ich denke dein Verkäufer hat Quatsch erzählt. Normalerweise haben doch sogar klare Gläser STÄNDIG einen 100%igen UV-Schutz...?!

Sicher, dass es keine Triguard 40 ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roitherkur (12. Juli 2007)

Hab grad nochmal auf der Alpina Seite geguckt und find die Brille von gestern jetzt nicht. War vielleicht doch keine Guard 40, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Brille Varioflex Gläser hatte, was die Tri Guard übrigens auch hat. Und laut Alpina Seite bedeutet Varioflex, dass die Tönung automatisch dem Umgebungslicht angepasst wird. Im übrigen stand da auch was von 100% UV Schutz, ich denke der ist permanent vorhanden. Der Verkäufer hat wohl echt quatsch erzählt.

Kenn mich gar nimma aus


----------



## yellow_ö (12. Juli 2007)

absolut korrekt: UV Block ist entweder vorhanden, oder eben nicht. Anpassen kann sich da gar nichts


----------



## h34d (12. Juli 2007)

hab ne adidas evil eye pro

Sehr zufrieden damit. Hat allerdings insgesamt auch ca. 450 Euro gekostet


----------



## Rockrider (12. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand ob man bei der Chicane die Gläser tauschen lassen kann falls die tatächlich mal verkratzt sein sollten?

danke


----------



## McBike (12. Juli 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> hab ne adidas evil eye pro
> Sehr zufrieden damit. Hat allerdings insgesamt auch ca. 450 Euro gekostet



dafür fahren manche n Auto, was soll denn an ner Brille 450 EUR kosten ?


----------



## dueckr (12. Juli 2007)

Rockrider" data-source="post: 3877290"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> weiß jemand ob man bei der Chicane die Gläser tauschen lassen kann falls die tatächlich mal verkratzt sein sollten?
> 
> danke



So weit ich weiß, kann man die nicht wechseln (Hab aber selbst keine).

Die Triguard 40 hat definitiv keine Varioflex-Gläser, sondern 3 verschiedene Wechselgläserpaare. Das weiß ich ziemlich genau, denn die hab ich nämlich.


----------



## Metty (14. Juli 2007)

Rockrider" data-source="post: 3877290"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> weiß jemand ob man bei der Chicane die Gläser tauschen lassen kann falls die tatächlich mal verkratzt sein sollten?
> 
> danke



klar kann man! Liegen glaube ich bei 50 .
aber ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass du die zerkratzt bekommst! der händler hatte damals mitm hammer auf ein glas gehauen und es war kein kratzer drin...


----------



## dueckr (14. Juli 2007)

Metty schrieb:


> klar kann man! Liegen glaube ich bei 50 .
> aber ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass du die zerkratzt bekommst! der händler hatte damals mitm hammer auf ein glas gehauen und es war kein kratzer drin...



 

Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Meine Alpina braucht man nur böse anzugucken und sie zerkratzt...


----------



## Metty (14. Juli 2007)

"Die [...] Gläser bestehen aus NXT einem revolutionärem unzerbrechlichem Polymer, dass 10-20% leichter ist als andere Kunststoffgläser. Das Polymer wurde ursprünglich für die kugelsichere Windschutzscheibe der Apache Hubschrauber entwickelt, wodurch das Glas wesentlich stabiler und kratzfester als andere Polykarbonat Gläser ist."

Es ist einfach angenehm, dass die Gläser bei mir nach 2 - 3 Monaten immernoch wie neu aussehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockrider (15. Juli 2007)

hab mir die Chicane gestern gekauft und direkt auf einer Tour ausprobiert, ich bin absolut begeistert! egal ob im dunklen tannenwald oder auf feldwegen, die gläser sind immer perfekt 
was einen Glaswechsel angeht wurde mir auch von meinem Händler gesagt das es etwa 30-40  kostet, aber noch nie ein kunde mit dem Wunsch zu ihm gekommen sei, da die Gläser fast alles aushalten!


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (17. Juli 2007)

Also ich fahr schon länger mit der Alpina Tri Guard 40 mit Varioflex Gläsern. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es für den Wald einfach nur GEIL ist ... innerhalb weniger Sekunden wird die Brille wieder fast klar... Wenn man auf der Strasse fährt würde ich jedoch andere Gläser reinmachen, denn Asphalt und so blendet schon ziemlich ... Da tönt sie sich einfach nicht genug.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (17. Juli 2007)

Blackhawkxxl schrieb:


> Also ich fahr schon länger mit der Alpina Tri Guard 40 mit Varioflex Gläsern.



Des glaub ich ned daß die *Tri* Guard 40 Varioflexgläser hat, die hat Wechselgläser.
Da bringst du was durcheinander.


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (17. Juli 2007)

Tri Guard 40 is ja nur der Rahmen der Brille un da kannste alle Gläser reinhauen, die du willst ... Varioflex ist nur die Bezeichnung für die Gläser, die sich selbst tönen. Du kannst halt auch normale Gläser reinmachen ....


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (17. Juli 2007)

Blackhawkxxl schrieb:


> Tri Guard 40 is ja nur der Rahmen der Brille un da kannste alle Gläser reinhauen, die du willst ... Varioflex ist nur die Bezeichnung für die Gläser, die sich selbst tönen. Du kannst halt auch normale Gläser reinmachen ....



echt geht das? Ich dachte immer daß die etwas unterschiedlich sind.
Mir hatte die Twist am besten gefallen, aber wenn ich die Gläser der Twist in die Tri Guard klicken kann wärs ja ned schlecht.


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (17. Juli 2007)

musst du mal schauen wie die gläser aussehen, aber für die TriGuard 40 gibts auf jeden Fall mehrere Gläser... zum einen die Varioflex, dann die getönten in schwarz und orange und die klaren.
Schau hier vielleich mal:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Bekleidung/Brillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild Ritter (17. Juli 2007)

Nein, da verwechselst du zwei Brillen.
Die Guard 40 und die Tri Guard 40 sind unterschiedliche Brillen. Für die Tri Guard gibt es keine Varioflexgläser, für die Guard 40 schon.


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (17. Juli 2007)

okay sry hab mich geirrt, ich hab die Guard 40 und da passen sowohl die Varioflex als auch die normalen Gläser...


----------



## dueckr (17. Juli 2007)

Blackhawkxxl schrieb:


> Tri Guard 40 is ja nur der Rahmen der Brille un da kannste alle Gläser reinhauen, die du willst ... Varioflex ist nur die Bezeichnung für die Gläser, die sich selbst tönen. Du kannst halt auch normale Gläser reinmachen ....



Dass es sich grundsätzlich erst einmal um zwei verschiedene Brillen handelt wissen wir ja jetzt (Zumindest von den Verkaufsbezeichnungen her).

Bist du dir sicher, dass der Rahmen identisch ist? Dann könnte ich ja wirklich meine (zerkratzte) TRI Guard 40 mit Varioflex-Gläsern pimpen!?

Was empfiehlt man denn so: Orange oder Grau abdunkelnde Gläser?


----------



## dueckr (17. Juli 2007)

Blackhawkxxl schrieb:


> okay sry hab mich geirrt, ich hab die Guard 40 und da passen sowohl die Varioflex als auch die normalen Gläser...



Man sollte ab und zu mal den Browser aktualisieren, dann lösen sich manche Probleme von alleine...   -> Damit meine ich meinen letzten Post!

Bleibt die Frage Grau oder Orange. Dass erst einmal Geschmackssache ist, ist klar. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja gewisse Probleme z.B. mit den grauen Gläsern (z.B. könnten Sie in Tannenwäldern nicht hell genug sein).


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (17. Juli 2007)

also vom bild her sehen die gläser genau gleich aus ... ich hoffe mal, dass sie passen, weil ich mir grad die gläser für die tri guard 40 bestellt hab ..


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (18. Juli 2007)

als meine tönen sich grau ... was eigentlich eher wie blau violett aussieht und ich finde es sehr geil ....


----------



## muddiver (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem ich mir die Gläser von meiner Alpina Twist Three leicht zerkratzt habe, wollte ich diese auswechseln. 
Ist mir zwar ein wenig peinlich, aber wie bekomme ich die Gläser aus dem Gestell? Das ist dermaßen steif, daß ich Angst habe es beim Auseinanderbiegen zu zerbrechen.
Gibt es da einen Trick oder hilft nur rohe Gewalt?

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## pongi (18. Juli 2007)

an die besitzer der speci brillen bzw auch an die anderen:

mich würd es mal interessieren wie die beiden "extrempositionen" der gläase zu bewerten sind.

ich ärgere mich nämlich des öfteren über das pausieren und ständige gläserwechseln.

ist es sonnig fahr ich mit dunklen gläsern los. aber im wald muss ich auch klare oder orangene gläser wechseln. kaum komm ich aus dem wald raus, brauch ich wieder dunkle scheiben.

ab und an gibt es im wald dann noch stellen die sehr finster sind (oder es ziehen ein paar wolken auf) und die orangen gläser sind im wald auch zu dunkel.

wie ist das denn bei euren brillen? sind da die dunklen gläser wirklich dunkel, so dass man auch im (hoch)alpinen gelände biken kann? und was ist wenn es z.b. anfängt zu regnen und es dämmert? sind die gläser dann hell genug?


----------



## Metty (18. Juli 2007)

Die Brillen tönen nicht so stark ab wie eine "normale Sonnenbrille" und wird auch nicht so hell als hättest du klare Gläser. Ich finde das Spektrum aber äußerst angenehm. Ich mag richtig dunkle Gläser nicht gerne. In der Dämmerung lässt es sich problemlos damit fahren. Ich denke, dass das Dunkelste einigen auch noch zu hell sein könnte.
Allerdings darf man nicht vergessen, dass die Brille "nur" bei 110 liegt. Wenn du von glasklar bis sehr dunkel alles abgedeckt haben willst musst du nochmal einiges drauf legen. Bei Oakley (die auch nicht alles abdeckt) bist du z.B. eher das doppelte los!

Für den Einsatz im "normalen Bike-Deutschland" meiner Meinung nach das Handhabungsgenie. Wenn man in die Extreme geht sollte man vielleicht mehr investieren...

Einfach mal in einen Specialized Shop und testen!


----------



## dkc-live (26. Juli 2007)

ich ahbe mir die guard 20 mit varioflex orange gekauft. ich merke nicht das sie sich tönt aber ich finde sie sehr angenehm zu tragen bis in die dämmerung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McBike (26. Juli 2007)

seit dem WE habe ich ein Julbo Instinct Zebra

da lag u.a. ein Faltblatt bei daß die auch die NX.. Gläser hat. 
Eindruck bisher super. Muß mal schauen wie es bei richtig Sonne ausschaut.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2007)

naja meine freudnin will wahrscheinlich meine alpina haben ... insofern werde ich mit wohl die bbb winner kaufen (17-84% in 8 sekunden sind schon ein wort).
werde dann berichten wie sich das 100 â¬ schnÃ¤ppchen schlÃ¤gt


----------



## !da_kobold! (11. September 2007)

hey icvh hab mal an alle specialized-brillen(chicane)-besitzer ne frage, also ich bin ein eher rauer mitmensch und wollte wissen, ob die chicane robust ist, oder ich mir doch eher ne oakley holen soll?!

MfG dennis


----------



## Metty (11. September 2007)

da bist du bei spezi perfekt beraten


----------



## mountainbike (11. September 2007)

keine sorge, die hält. ich hatte sie beim skifahren dabei. ein kumpel haute mir den skilift über die rübe - direkt auf die brille. da siehst du nix, aber darunter hatte ich ein blaues auge und eine platzwunde!

die brille hält ohne ende!!!


----------



## Roitherkur (12. September 2007)

Kann mal jemand die Specialized Chican bzw. Singletrack mt den Transition Gläsern von Oakley vergleichen? Also rein vom Tönungsverhalten mein ich. Dunkler, heller etc.


----------



## !da_kobold! (12. September 2007)

ahh oaky danke dann hol ich ir glaub doch die is ja adnn sehr gut von der quali her


----------



## Vogelsberger (9. Dezember 2007)

Wie fährts sich den im Winter mit so ner selbsttönenden Brille?
Bei den ja oft dießigen Lichtverhältnissen hat man doch lieber was ganz klares oder?

Ich hab mir damals leider eine Alpina Replica von Arctica gekauft,die angeblich auch selbsttönende Gläser hat,merke ich aber nix von.

Ergo, hab ich entweder sehr dunkle Gläser oder kann noch ein paar Rauchgraue reinmachen, rauchgrau ist aber mist und dunkel im Winter,na gute Nacht.

Da ich übernächste woche Urlaub hab und endlich wieder mehr fahren will,wollt ichs nochmal bezüglich Winterlicht wissen.

Also sagts mir mal was ihr Alpina Selbsttöner....!


----------



## Hannibal170 (9. Dezember 2007)

Fahre die Alpina Twist Three mit den schwarzen Gläsern und die hat wie ich finde 
nen absolut geilen Kontrast bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen!! Bin sehr zufrieden damit!!
Habe zwar keinen vergleich mit den teuren Brillen; aber ich finde sie sehr gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rozis (19. Juli 2010)

Hannibal170 schrieb:


> Fahre die Alpina Twist Three mit den schwarzen Gläsern und die hat wie ich finde
> nen absolut geilen Kontrast bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen!!



Ist diese Brille nach wie vor zu empfehlen oder haben die Besitzer der letzten Jahre, doch auf ein anderes Modell gewechselt?
Passen in der Twist Three auch andere Ersatzgläser oder muss man immer mit Varioflex fahren?


----------



## pat (20. Juli 2010)

pongi schrieb:


> an die besitzer der speci brillen bzw auch an die anderen:
> 
> mich würd es mal interessieren wie die beiden "extrempositionen" der gläase zu bewerten sind.
> 
> wie ist das denn bei euren brillen? sind da die dunklen gläser wirklich dunkel, so dass man auch im (hoch)alpinen gelände biken kann? und was ist wenn es z.b. anfängt zu regnen und es dämmert? sind die gläser dann hell genug?





Metty schrieb:


> Die Brillen tönen nicht so stark ab wie eine "normale Sonnenbrille" und wird auch nicht so hell als hättest du klare Gläser. Ich finde das Spektrum aber äußerst angenehm. Ich mag richtig dunkle Gläser nicht gerne. In der Dämmerung lässt es sich problemlos damit fahren. Ich denke, dass das Dunkelste einigen auch noch zu hell sein könnte.


Ich stimme Metty in seiner Meinung absolut zu. Selber habe ich ne Specialized Divide. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Tönungsbereich passt sich von 22 bis 78% an. Hab damit auch auf abendlichen Touren im dunklen Tannenwald nach Hause gefunden.  Fand die Tönung auch an wolkenlosen Hitzetage auf >2'500m ausreichend. Ich find den Bereich ausreichend gross und gut gewählt. Lichtempfindliche Naturen werden sich ev. im grellen Licht im Gebirge eine etwas stärkere Abdunklung wünschen. 


Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wie fährts sich den im Winter mit so ner selbsttönenden Brille?
> Bei den ja oft dießigen Lichtverhältnissen hat man doch lieber was ganz klares oder?


Zu Alpina kann ich nix sagen. Aber die Divide find ich auch in trüben und schwachen Lichtverhältnissen sehr gut. Bin lange mit Wechselgläsern und bei solchen Verhältnissen 'klar' gefahren. Mir scheint, die Divide wirkt leicht kontrastverstärkend, was mir gut gefällt. Ich merk keine Nachteile zu klaren Gläsern.

Vorher immer ein Gebastel mit versch. Brillen und Gläsern. Mit der Divide hab ich meine erste One-for-all-conditions-Bikebrille. 
Gibt sicher auch von andern Herstellern gute Modelle. Die passte mir aber grad wunderbar an den Kopf und war auch noch bezahlbar.

Gruss Pat


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. Juli 2010)

Kann hier Pat nur zustimmen, fahre seit Jahren die Specialized Chicane (Vorgänger von der Divide???), ebenfalls eine selbstönende Brille. 

Das ist für mich die all-in-wonder-Brille, ich fahre diese bei Tag und greller Sonne und jetzt werdet ihr lachen, auch in der Nacht. 

Klar, tönt sie nicht vollständig ab, nur fährt man in den dunklen Wald, dann sieht man mit einer vollgetönten Brille fast nichts mehr. Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie schnell die Divide die Tönung verändert, bei der Chicane dauert das schon etwas bis die Brille sich von dunkel nach hell umstellt. In der Zeit reicht die 75% Abdunklung gerade noch um alles zu sehen.

Morgens ins Geschäft oder den Nightrides ist sie zu, ich glaube, 20% abgedunkelt, das reicht wirklich (nach meinem Empfinden) zum Fahren (natürlich mit Licht). Bin noch gegen keine Mauer gefahren oder habe eine Mülltonne umgerammt   ;-)

Durch die Variogläser erspare ich mir das gefummle beim Gläser wechseln und kann auch nicht vergessen wo ich die Wechselgläser hingetan habe.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Alperer (13. August 2010)

Hallo,

wer hat Erfahrung mit der sehr günstigen XLC Galapagos II Brille?

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## Segler1963 (16. August 2010)

Also ich habe die Adidas Adivista mit den selbsttönenden Glasern und bin sehr zufrieden: Sitzt gut, beschlägt nur wenn ich bergauf extrem schwitze und die Gläser vermitteln nicht nur einen guten Kontrast, sondern sind auch absolut verzerrungsfrei, was bei vielen Lifestyleprodukten nicht unbedingt gegeben ist. Trotzdem habe ich für kompliziertere Abfahrten im Wald immer noch klare Wechselgläser dabei und fahre damit sehr gut, zumal die klaren Scheiben abends oder im Winter viel angenehmer sind als alles getönte, ob automatisch oder nicht.

Die Brille wurde mir übrigens in meinem Bikeshop empfohlen obwohl Adidas sie als "Golfbrille" listet. Über den Tellerrand hinauszuschauen kann manchmal ganz nützlich sein. Ich habe komplett  150,-- bezahlt und finde das für ein europäisches Qualitätsprodukt (werden bei Silouette in Österreich produziert) und garantierte Ersatzteliverfügbarkeit nicht zu teuer.

Jörg


----------



## BariSardo (17. August 2010)

Segler1963 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Adidas Adivista mit den selbsttönenden Glasern und bin sehr zufrieden: Sitzt gut, beschlägt nur wenn ich bergauf extrem schwitze und die Gläser vermitteln nicht nur einen guten Kontrast, sondern sind auch absolut verzerrungsfrei, was bei vielen Lifestyleprodukten nicht unbedingt gegeben ist. Trotzdem habe ich für kompliziertere Abfahrten im Wald immer noch klare Wechselgläser dabei und fahre damit sehr gut, zumal die klaren Scheiben abends oder im Winter viel angenehmer sind als alles getönte, ob automatisch oder nicht.
> 
> Die Brille wurde mir übrigens in meinem Bikeshop empfohlen obwohl Adidas sie als "Golfbrille" listet. Über den Tellerrand hinauszuschauen kann manchmal ganz nützlich sein. Ich habe komplett  150,-- bezahlt und finde das für ein europäisches Qualitätsprodukt (werden bei Silouette in Österreich produziert) und garantierte Ersatzteliverfügbarkeit nicht zu teuer.
> 
> Jörg


 
Habe die selbe "Golfbrille" - Addidas Adivist. Sie bietet eben auch die Möglichkeit ohne eigenen Gläser gekauft werden zu können und dann Gläser mit notwendiger Dioptrienzahl einzusetzen. Wie oben beschrieben kommen die eigentlich von Silouette und sind ein absolutes Qualitätsprodukt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (13. Oktober 2011)

wer von euch kann mir denn sagen, welche Alpinabrille mit Varioflex für kleine/schmale Köpfe geeignet ist?
Danke


----------

